# New 28krs Owner



## Ravens35 (Jun 5, 2006)

Well, assuming my bike will fit in the cargo area, i will be picking up our new TT this Friday. It's an 07 28KRS with havana interior.

I've never been RVing before, but I love weekend trips. I figure with what I spend on hotel rooms this thing will pay for itself, and we never have to worry about overpacking, or hauling home all of the junk we usually buy at bike rallies.

This site was a big help in making our decision.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

action Welcome to Outbackers.com and Congratulations on your new tt








The bikes don't fit in my cargo area they are to small I don't think they will fit in yours I put mine in the back of my pick up. Post often

Happy camping








Be safe out there

Willie


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome and enjoy Outbackers!!

You should have no problem fitting bikes into that huge cargo area!!!

Someone recently posted pics in the gallery of their 2 motorcycles in the front compartment.

Welcome again!!!

Steve


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Ravens,

Congrats on your new Outback and welcome! We just got our 28KRS a week ago and love it. Our first trip is planned for Father's Day, just a 2 day trip to get our feet wet. We have spent lots of time (and money) outfitting with all the basics and much more! Too fun though!

Take care and keep in touch action 
Dawn


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Ravens35 said:


> Well, assuming my bike will fit in the cargo area, i will be picking up our new TT this Friday. It's an 07 28KRS with havana interior.
> 
> I've never been RVing before, but I love weekend trips. I figure with what I spend on hotel rooms this thing will pay for itself, and we never have to worry about overpacking, or hauling home all of the junk we usually buy at bike rallies.
> 
> ...


What kind of bike do you have? My husband measured his Harley and has determined that it will fit although it may be a tight squeeze...might have to go in diagonally.

Dawn


----------



## Ravens35 (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a Harley ultra classic. I think it will have to go in diagonally towards the front to fit, but the dealer is letting me make sure tommorow.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Raven35 to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 28KRS
Have fun camping in your new toy
And Post often

Don action


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Ravens35 said:


> I have a Harley ultra classic. I think it will have to go in diagonally towards the front to fit, but the dealer is letting me make sure tommorow.
> [snapback]118055[/snapback]​


Cool, my husband has the Dyna Wide Glide (100 year anniversary). Just curious, what area are you from?


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome and congratulations! action


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers









Tami


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers. You will find a dedeicated group of people who are always ready to help with advice about any problems, or just willing to talk.


----------



## Ravens35 (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm from Glen Burnie, MD. It's just south of Baltimore.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site. I would love to see a picture of the Hog in the Outback!!


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

There is at least one other member carrying a harley in a 28KRS. Here are pics of our bikes in our 28KRS.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ravens35,

Welcome to Outbackers! Enjoy your new Roo.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action Welcome to Outbackers, Ravens35! action

You will love that new Outback!








The 'Roo's are a pretty slick setup.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Welcome aboard, only had the maiden voyage in our Roo but love it. We loaded my '97 Road King and had a couple of inches to spare. Road it up the aft end of the ramp and angled it toward the front corner. Put on enough straps to hold a C130 during a hurricane (I'm a little anal when it comes to hauling my scooter).

Only thing I would worry about is the sway control settings. After reading the procedure and the posts on here, I'm not sure if mine needs adjusted, trying to figure out how much the bike will be in the camper during our trips. If very few then the setttings are correct: if a bunch, seriuos adjusting is in order. It's a lot of weight right over the hitch. I can say that the camper handled quite well in both conditions, bone dry 130 mile drive from the dealer and 140 mile drive with camp laod (refer to missing can opener etc...) and RK. But, if anyone can help, the folks on this site can.

Dave


----------



## Ravens35 (Jun 5, 2006)

HT, that's good info. The RK, and the Ultra , I believe, have the same wheelbase. Mine has a tourpack, but it doesn't hang over any further than the pipes.

Good info about the sway control. I'll be hauling the bike 95% of the time.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

biga said:


> There is at least one other member carrying a harley in a 28KRS. Here are pics of our bikes in our 28KRS.
> [snapback]118233[/snapback]​


Thanks for the the pictures....now I have a better understanding of how this works.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks for the the pictures....now I have a better understanding of how this works.
> [snapback]118640[/snapback]​


They would probably fit a little better if I could back one of them in. However, the little one at around 460lbs is a bit too heavy to push up the ramp. If the ramp was about 20 ft long, or the camper about 8 in closer to the ground, it would not be a problem.


----------



## Ravens35 (Jun 5, 2006)

The bike barely fit, and it was a pain getting it up the ramp, but the trailer was on a slope. If I removed the fold up bed would it give me some more room? Is it even possible to remove the bed? The tt is just for my wife and I, no kids, so we really don't need it.


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome and Congrats Ravens35!!!

I'm sure your going to love the new Outback. Post often.

Good Luck!

C-Mac


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. action Listen, just don't start those bikes up in the site next to me at 2:00 a.m.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Ravens35 said:


> The bike barely fit, and it was a pain getting it up the ramp, but the trailer was on a slope. If I removed the fold up bed would it give me some more room? Is it even possible to remove the bed? The tt is just for my wife and I, no kids, so we really don't need it.
> [snapback]119834[/snapback]​


I'm sure it could be removed. I guess it would give about 4" in the area where a windshield or fairing might be. I don't think it would give much more floor space.


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Loaded the Road King while the camper was curb side, went to reload it at the camp grounds and really noticed the loss of height the curb added. Our yard also has a slight down hill to the street for a little more help in the ramp angle. Loading doesn't bother me near as much as unloading, I ride up the ramp but that straddle walk backwards down
















Dave


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Unloading did not bother me, just used the front brake to hold it steady. The worst part was going over the diamond plate right at the door. Both bikes slid the front wheel going down and holding the front brake.







That was a pucker moment the first time. I need to find some kind of grip tape to put on that diamond plate.

I also need to add something at the bottom of the ramp (top of the door) to smooth the transition from the ground to the ramp surface. I have trouble getting the rear wheel of the second bike on the ramp. (You can't really get a running start with the first bike in the way.)


----------



## Ravens35 (Jun 5, 2006)

Th dealer had a puddle right before the ramp, which caused a slight burnout pulling it in on the diamond plate. I'll definitely be getting some grip tape for that diamond plate.

My bike weighs about 800lbs., and the front brake doesn't really hold going backwards down the ramp. It just makes the bike slide instead of roll down the ramp. I've always had a slight fear of riding a bike up any ramp since i had an incident with loading my old Sportster up a two foot wide ramp into a four foot high box truck. I hesitated at the top of the ramp and the bike stalled. No place to put your feet down four feet up. The end result was a fall with the bike landing on top of me. It's kind of ironic, since when I was a kid I did alot of motorcross riding and competitive hill climbing. I guess I lost my fearlessness after age 30. I still have Evel Knievel tattoed on my arm though.


----------



## Ravens35 (Jun 5, 2006)

BTW, just got the Roo home this afternoon. It tows pretty well behind my Yukon XL 1/2 ton. I won't be camping in it until at least 3 weeks, unless my wife throws me out before then.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

We pulled the first trip with a 97 F150 w/ the 4.6L and tow package. Loaded to camp with the two bikes (~1000 lbs) and no water, it was right on the limit of the truck's capability. We purchased a 3/4 ton after that. The first trip with the bikes and new TV is June 29.







I think your Yukon will do better than the F-150 did.


----------

